# Hovercraft/argo Amphib.



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a hovercraft which I have registered as a boat with MC #'s. Do I need an ORV sticker when I drive it across land?

I also have an Argo amphib. Do I need a boat registration when I take it into H2O?

What about helmets in these circumstances?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Hovercraft is not a wheeled vehicle and therefore only needs a vessel registration regardless over land or water.

Argo - If being used as ATV/ORV then it needs to be registered as such along with helmets. If being used as a vessel then it also must be registered as such, no hemets but yes on life jackets.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> Hovercraft is not a wheeled vehicle and therefore only needs a vessel registration regardless over land or water.
> 
> .


Just curious, if the hovercraft is only used on land, would it still have to have marine registration?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

answerguy8 said:


> Just curious, if the hovercraft is only used on land, would it still have to have marine registration?


I have never seen a hovercraft used solely on land. If it was it would not need a vessel registration, if fact it wouldn't need life jackets either on land.


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks, Forgot About Pfd's With The Argo


----------

